# Schotten-Marathon am 13.05.2012



## smk-de (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo, am 13.05.2012 findet der diesjährige Marathon in Schotten/Vogelsberg statt. Die Strecke wurde dieses Jahr verlängert und der Trail-Anteil erhöht. Hier geht es zur Ausschreibung:

http://www.tgvschotten.de/wms//customers/tgv/pdf/Ausschreibung_2012_MTB-Marathon_V3.pdf


----------



## taylor (16. Februar 2012)

Wenn der link funktionieren würde, wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (16. Februar 2012)

wenn das werbung sein soll, solltest du mal den link überarbeiten:
http://www.tgv-schotten.de/wms//customers/tgv/pdf/Ausschreibung_2012_MTB-Marathon_V3.pdf


----------



## smk-de (16. Februar 2012)

Ich versuchs nochmal:
http://www.tgv-schotten.de/wms/tgv/index.php?ci=967
Sorry, keine Werbung. Bin selbst auf die neue Streckenführung gespannt.


----------



## smk-de (4. Mai 2012)

Einfach zur Erinnerung. Neue Stecke und das Wetter wird schon.


----------



## powderJO (7. Mai 2012)

kann mal jemand was zur strecke sagen - trailanteil, verpflegung, gibt es flaschenservice etc ...

danke


----------



## smk-de (8. Mai 2012)

In der Vergangenheit gab es einen hohen Anteil an "Waldautobahnen". Teilweise sehr schnelle Strecke. Dieses Jahr habe sie einen neuen Streckenteil ( ca 10 km) eingebaut der sehr traillastig sein soll. Bin ihn aber noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## schoeppi (8. Mai 2012)

smk-de schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr habe sie einen neuen Streckenteil ( ca 10 km) eingebaut der sehr traillastig sein soll. Bin ihn aber noch nicht gefahren.



Hoch oder runter? 

Die Waldautobahn fand ich deshalb kritisch da der Schotter sehr grob und lose ist dort. Fuhr sich letztes Jahr fast wie auf Glatteis.
Mich hatte es auch 6km vorm Ziel gelegt, inkl. Knochenbrüche.

Dieses Jahr will ich daher vor allem ankommen.


----------



## smk-de (8. Mai 2012)

Ist wohl der sog. "Wildsau-Trail". Ein Rundkurs mit ca 300 hm. Ist im Netz beschrieben.


----------



## mtbmarcus (11. Mai 2012)

smk-de schrieb:


> Ist wohl der sog. "Wildsau-Trail". Ein Rundkurs mit ca 300 hm. Ist im Netz beschrieben.



Und wie rum fährt man ihn? Bergauf oder bergab?
Was habt ihr die letzten Tage an Regen abbekommen? 

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## Kastel67 (13. Mai 2012)

Ich kann den Schotten Marathon immer wieder nur loben. Top-Orga, tolle Strecke, Super-Verpflegung incl. Tauschflaschen. Dazu ein perfektes Veranstaltungsgelände und ausreichend Parkplätze. Einschließlich warmer Duschen. 

Für mich selber verlief das Rennen durchweg positiv und erfolgreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (13. Mai 2012)

Kann ich eigentlich zu fast 100% bestätigen. Außer daß sich meine Gruppe nach 8km verfahren hat. Als wir dann zum Abzweig zurückgefahren sind waren ca. 100 Fahrer die davor hinter uns waren schon in den Trail reingefahren. Das wars dann mit der guten Platzierung  An der Stelle hätte man einfach nur ein Absperrband spannen müßen. Der Wurzel-Trail war auch wenn ich so Dinger gerne fahre für einen Marathon schon fast etwas lang.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## alex80 (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

die neuen Streckenabschnitte fand ich sensationell. Ich habe selten einen derart genialen Trail unter den Rädern gehabt, alleine dafür lohnt es sich schon, dorthin zu fahren - auch wenn in Runde 2 die Arme um Gnade gewinselt hatten. Und sie tun es noch immer.

Meinen Bericht habe ich (leider) noch nicht fertig, aber bald...

Bis denne,
Alex


----------



## KermitB4 (13. Mai 2012)

Ich war heute auch von der Partie. Muss sagen dass die Strecke sehr gut gewählt war. Sehr abwechslungsreich und anspruchsvoll.

Der oben gesagt trail war irgendwie endlos. Und beim letzten stück davon hab ich gedacht, dass mir gleich die Plomben rausfallen.

Aber Saals saisonauftakt genau das richtige.


----------



## KermitB4 (13. Mai 2012)

Stehen schon irgendwo Ergebnisse?


----------



## alex80 (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

hier ist er nun, mein Bericht:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=81


Viel Spaß beim Lesen.

Viele Grüße und bis demnächst, Alex!


----------



## herr.gigs (14. Mai 2012)

Hi Alex,

kleine Ergänzung zu deinem -wie gewohnt- guten Bericht: Ihr seit uns in der ersten Runde aufgefahren, weil gleich im ersten Trail nach den Hoherodskopf uns das Führungsmotorrad bergab blockierd hat, fast bis zum Stillstand sind wir dem hinterher runter gejuckelt. Der hatte wohl die Vornacht gesoffen... Zuvor hatte er sich schon mal festgefahren im Schlamm und hat quer im Trail gestanden 

Der neue Trail war der Burner! Ein Traum  - genauso der Feuerwehrschlauch zum Räderabspritzen

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ko5tik (14. Mai 2012)

Ich habe Helmkamera mitgenommen,  und lade jetzt videos hoch.  

Start:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x694UCEunLo&feature=youtu.be

Anstieg zum Bilstein:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9E9dV8EihE"]11_auf_billstein.MOV      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Weitere Videos folgen


----------



## alex80 (14. Mai 2012)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> kleine Ergänzung zu deinem -wie gewohnt- guten Bericht: Ihr seit uns in der ersten Runde aufgefahren, weil gleich im ersten Trail nach den Hoherodskopf uns das Führungsmotorrad bergab blockierd hat, fast bis zum Stillstand sind wir dem hinterher runter gejuckelt. Der hatte wohl die Vornacht gesoffen... Zuvor hatte er sich schon mal festgefahren im Schlamm und hat quer im Trail gestanden
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,

daher ist der dann wie betröppelt hinter euch gefahren... Hat wohl eine Sprengung vom Dano bekommen, wie 

Glückwunsch zum guten Rennen!

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## ko5tik (15. Mai 2012)

Alle videos nun zum Playlist yusammengefügt.   Viel Spass

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0DE261B626348EDD


----------

